# Heater fan only works on high??



## ybnorml (Dec 19, 2004)

I just bought a 1995 Maxima and the heater fan only blows on the highest setting, nothing at all on anything less. I checked all the fuses (even though I was sure it wasn't that) and took the heater control out to make sure everthing was plugged in and looked OK. Is it quite simply the control needs replaced? Anyone else have this experience? 

Thanks in advance!!

Chris


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like the blower resistor. it's fairly common on the 3rd gen maximas and I'm sure the 4th gen has a similar type thing. basically it's a pack of high power resistors that runs in series with the fan motor to slow its speed. they're about $50 from the dealer IIRC.

The part is located in the front of the airbox right next to the fan motor. held in by two screws and has a small bundle of wires connected to it.


----------



## ybnorml (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I think I found what you are talking about. Is it the "thing" when pulled out, is about the size of the credit card, and has about 5 wires with a plug that connects to it? I took that out, and it had rust in the one corner of it. Must be from recurring condensation. The fan motor still worked on high even when I unplugged it?? If I have the right part, I'll go to a salvage yard and see if I can get one.

Thanks!!!!
Chris


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

*I have one*

Email me at [email protected]


----------

